# Dog Ladders



## Feathers (Aug 17, 2012)

Does anyone have a good design or pictures of a homemade dog ladder for their boat? I have a 16 foot v style boat and I would like to install one in the bow. I have thought of a few different plans but I thought I would check before I started the trial and error process. 

I have researched the ones that they manufacture and sell and most seem fairly spendy for what you get and most of the customer reviews are pretty bad. Thanks


----------



## jmprkns (Jul 17, 2013)

Check out WaterDog Adventure Gear's Model LM-6. Even floats if dropped in the water. Comes in oak moss and marsh grass colors.


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

I met Jim the designer at waterdog adventure gear. I also toured his assembly plant-warehouse. The ladders are made here in Wisconsin. I picked 1 up and found it to be a little short for a v-hull, however because of the way these ladders are engineered I was easily able to fabricate something to make it work. I believe these ladders would work on just about any john boat out there. This is a highly engineered product built to exacting standards. I think this ladder would be very good for older dogs as the steps are like 6" high. My pup has no problems useing the ladder in or out of the water. I am not sure how it will hold up to years of use and abuse because it is made of plastic, but so are gunstocks....If you are in the market it is worth looking at, and maybe calling Jim, he's not a hunter but will listen to what you have to say and is very interested in feedback. I looked at Cabelas and this ladder was far better than what they had for what I needed.

http://www.getwag.com/Model-LM-6.html


----------



## abbyhill (Oct 21, 2013)

I love watching my dog going up and down to his own ladder during playtime.


----------



## jmprkns (Jul 17, 2013)

*WaterDog Adventure Gear*

WaterDog Adventure Gear will be introducing two-step extension kits for the LM-6 model next month to address the deep v-hull applications.



sick lids said:


> I met Jim the designer at waterdog adventure gear. I also toured his assembly plant-warehouse. The ladders are made here in Wisconsin. I picked 1 up and found it to be a little short for a v-hull, however because of the way these ladders are engineered I was easily able to fabricate something to make it work. I believe these ladders would work on just about any john boat out there. This is a highly engineered product built to exacting standards. I think this ladder would be very good for older dogs as the steps are like 6" high. My pup has no problems useing the ladder in or out of the water. I am not sure how it will hold up to years of use and abuse because it is made of plastic, but so are gunstocks....If you are in the market it is worth looking at, and maybe calling Jim, he's not a hunter but will listen to what you have to say and is very interested in feedback. I looked at Cabelas and this ladder was far better than what they had for what I needed.
> 
> View attachment 15044


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

sick lids said:


> I met Jim the designer at waterdog adventure gear. I also toured his assembly plant-warehouse. The ladders are made here in Wisconsin. I picked 1 up and found it to be a little short for a v-hull, however because of the way these ladders are engineered I was easily able to fabricate something to make it work. I believe these ladders would work on just about any john boat out there. This is a highly engineered product built to exacting standards. I think this ladder would be very good for older dogs as the steps are like 6" high. My pup has no problems useing the ladder in or out of the water. I am not sure how it will hold up to years of use and abuse because it is made of plastic, but so are gunstocks....If you are in the market it is worth looking at, and maybe calling Jim, he's not a hunter but will listen to what you have to say and is very interested in feedback. I looked at Cabelas and this ladder was far better than what they had for what I needed.
> 
> http://www.getwag.com/Model-LM-6.html
> View attachment 15044


The plastic part scares me. Is it flimsy at all, or pretty rigid?


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

It is more like structural foam. Think about the old indestructible Rubbermaid tool boxes. It is very durable and jim has come out with an extension so it works perfectly with v hulls. I have been very happy with mine.


----------

